# Wild rabbits



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

For the first time in years we have got wild rabbits in our fields
They seem to be becoming more plentiful and bolder and can even be seen in the garden before we let the dogs out -they seem to know to hop through the fence to safety before the dogs get near them. It's lovely to see them there but it's a bit of a pain when they spook the horses by running from under their feet as we are leading them into the field


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i see afew sometimes when im over the fields with my dogs,,,sometimes i see deer to,, its nice watching them,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

I've never seen wild deer around here.

There are always rabbits in other peoples fields as we drive home (they disappear when my OH goes out hunting) but the lurchers we used to own made sure that our fields were clear. Silly Tilly, the resident lurcher now, is a bit of a wimp and doesn't seem to realise that she can jump the fence to get her own tea so the rabbits are now colonising our fields.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe there has been mixi in the area and thats gone now


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope - it's definitely that our dogs aren't wiping them out the moment they see them


----------

